# The Promisekeeper effect



## California man (Feb 5, 2015)

In the mid-90's I went with my father in law to a Promisekeeper rally. There were probably about 50,000 men there. The few women there were staffers, not that many. But I noticed after awhile that pretty much every woman there looked special and unique, even is she wasn't the prettiest. Just the overall rarity of any woman, surrounded by masses and masses of men, made any woman special. I suppose this was a case of supply and demand at work or something like that. 
Lesson from all this: pretend that your wife is one of those promise keeper female staffers, unique and rare.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

My wife is unique and rare when she's in the midst of a group of many women.

That's why I married her


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

tacoma said:


> My wife is unique and rare when she's in the midst of a group of many women.
> 
> That's why I married her


That, sir, is a superb answer.


----------



## California man (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah, I should have said, 
"remember that your wife is unique and rare".


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

"A Promise Keeper is committed to building strong marriages and families through love, protection, and Biblical values."

and you were there scoping out the ladies?


----------



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

ReidWright said:


> "A Promise Keeper is committed to building strong marriages and families through love, protection, and Biblical values."
> 
> and you were there scoping out the ladies?


... he wanted to "know" them... in the "biblical" sense


----------



## D.H Mosquito (Jul 22, 2014)

California man said:


> In the mid-90's I went with my father in law to a Promisekeeper rally. There were probably about 50,000 men there. The few women there were staffers, not that many. But I noticed after awhile that pretty much every woman there looked special and unique, even is she wasn't the prettiest. Just the overall rarity of any woman, surrounded by masses and masses of men, made any woman special. I suppose this was a case of supply and demand at work or something like that.
> Lesson from all this: pretend that your wife is one of those promise keeper female staffers, unique and rare.


Never heard of this before maybe a female version to appreciate their men would be a a good idea instead of the spoilt brat you deserve anything you want mentality i can find in my wifes glossy mags


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

"A Promise Breaker is committed to destroying strong marriages and families through indifference, neglect, and Satanic values."


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ReidWright said:


> "A Promise Keeper is committed to building strong marriages and families through love, protection, and Biblical values."
> 
> and you were there scoping out the ladies?


 Everyone notices the opposite sex.. heck I have stood afar with my H working with others and felt "admiration" rise up ...... Jeez, wouldn't matter where it's at.. just the fact this is a christian event -does not exempt us from being "human"..


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I admit I often look around at the Ladies in a social setting. And I find myself thinking "who is the best looking woman here?"

Way more often than not, truthfully I find my wife is the best looking woman of the whole bunch. That plus her other attributes remind me how lucky I am.


----------

